# Will 15 inch wheels fit on an mk6?



## unplugged92 (Jul 13, 2012)

I pulled the trigger on a new 2014 jetta wagon tdi! (It's actually the Golf wagon where i'm from)

I have some 15 inch steelies with 195/65/15 xice winter tires that i would love to keep from my previous mk4 gti. But the bolt pattern is different and I was thinking about switching to 5x112 steelies and using the same tires. Will it clear the brakes? I havent seen any mk6's here with 15 inch steelies.

anyone use 15's on an mk6?


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Based on this thread sounds like it will work, but can depend on the specific wheel design: http://forums.tdiclub.com/showthread.php?t=400975


----------



## WASCALLY_09WABBIT (Jul 22, 2014)

unplugged92 said:


> I pulled the trigger on a new 2014 jetta wagon tdi! (It's actually the Golf wagon where i'm from)
> 
> I have some 15 inch steelies with 195/65/15 xice winter tires that i would love to keep from my previous mk4 gti. But the bolt pattern is different and I was thinking about switching to 5x112 steelies and using the same tires. Will it clear the brakes? I havent seen any mk6's here with 15 inch steelies.
> 
> anyone use 15's on an mk6?


I've got a Mk5 with the 15" steelies which has the same bolt pattern. 5x112. The steelies won't have an issue as long as you get the right adapters.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

unplugged92 said:


> I pulled the trigger on a new 2014 jetta wagon tdi! (It's actually the Golf wagon where i'm from)
> 
> I have some 15 inch steelies with 195/65/15 xice winter tires that i would love to keep from my previous mk4 gti. But the bolt pattern is different and I was thinking about switching to 5x112 steelies and using the same tires. Will it clear the brakes? I havent seen any mk6's here with 15 inch steelies.
> 
> anyone use 15's on an mk6?


JSW's have 312mm front brakes. So, 16" is the minimum.


----------



## unplugged92 (Jul 13, 2012)

BsickPassat said:


> JSW's have 312mm front brakes. So, 16" is the minimum.


I asked the same question on TDI Club and everyone said the same thing about the wagon having bigger brakes. So you're probably right.


----------

